# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Has anyone made a spreadsheet of effects by saving throw?

## LordShade

I'm looking for a tool to help me as a DM for encounter design--I basically want a list of every effect or condition by saving throw. I want maybe 50% of the encounters in an adventure to be something themed, e.g. "the Sulatar mages use fire spells and illusions" and I want the players to notice that they are constantly rolling Dex and Int saves when facing Sulatar drow. In other words, I might want an encounter where the players are facing a ton of Str saves, so I want to know what my options are in statting out that encounter.

Does anything like this exist? I've found a lot of analysis on measuring saving throws as monster defenses--PhoenixPhyre made an excellent spreadsheet that contains a comprehensive analysis of monster defenses at all CRs--but nothing that specifies the variety of possible attacks, and a list of those attacks.

Edit--I found this

https://www.optionalrule.com/2021/04...age-breakdown/

and this

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...#gid=485997415

which is not quite what I'm looking for. I want the underlying data. Which are the 16 spells that inflict Blindness? What are the however many monster abilities that inflict blindness?

----------


## kingcheesepants

There are some online tools for 5e which have bestiaries and spell compendiums that are filterable by both save types and conditions inflicted. Not exactly what you're looking for but pretty close

----------

